# Fish to avoid in planted tanks



## plchacker (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering which fish should be avoided with a planted tank. I have found out the hard way that Silver Dollars love to eat plants. I am sure that there are others. This would be a great list to have...


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

Buenos Aires tetras, goldfish, oscars come to mind. 

Some say rainbows, but I keep a school of 8 boesemanis in a heavily planted tank and they do no damage (or, they just don't have a taste for the plants I have!). I learned the hard way about the BA tetras in my African cichlid tank. They mowed everything down in short time.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Most cichlids, plecos (as the get larger), oscars...etc. It is easier to just list fish and we can tell you yes or no.


----------



## tritonx (Jul 19, 2008)

Crayfish will shape the ground as they see fits better and will cut away any plants in the way, I could only keep java moss with it. I've been lucky with my Oscar, I manage to keep plants, but he definitely destroys them too, just have to keep them growing faster than he chop them.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

Also there are many cichlids that dig, but do not necessarily eat the plants - just dig them up so they can't get established.


----------



## plchacker (Jan 17, 2009)

I know there are a lot to avoid, but building that list would help a lot of people. It really sould be part of a data base that lists temps, pH, hardness and so on.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

plchacker said:


> I know there are a lot to avoid, but building that list would help a lot of people. It really sould be part of a data base that lists temps, pH, hardness and so on.


Most people have a better idea of what kind of fish they want and then they build the tank around the fish. 

Like for me....I want Discus. Once you know you can google it and you find the ideal pH, temp, hardness, temperment, and what other fish and plants live with them in their natural environment. I then set up the tank to match the Amazon to fit their needs.


----------

